# Luggage wheels repair



## Gerokit (Jul 19, 2015)

Does anyone know where in Lisbon I can get the wheels on my luggage repaired?


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry I don't know of a luggage repairer per se, but if you listen around your neighborhood for the distinctive whistle of the knife sharpening man on his bicycle, he fixes umbrellas and other things too, so it's worth asking!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Gerokit said:


> Does anyone know where in Lisbon I can get the wheels on my luggage repaired?


Leroy Merlin sell all sorts of wheels,if you cannot find anyone to carryout a repair.

Good luck



David


----------

